# Best Bacon Dip



## MrsLMB (Mar 4, 2014)

Best Bacon Dip
　
8 oz cream cheese - room temperature
1 cup sour cream
1/4 cup real mayonnaise - not Miracle Whip
1/2 lb bacon - cooked crisp and crumbled
2 cup shredded cheddar cheese - 1/2 mild and 1/2 sharp
2 green onions - chopped (white and green parts)
　
In a bowl cream together cream cheese and sour cream. Add mayonnaise
and blend thoroughly.
　
Add bacon and mix well.
Add cheese and mix well.
Add onions and mix well.
　
Cover and chill for at least 4 hours before serving with crackers,
sour dough bread or vegies.

Prepare to become addicted !

NOTE: I suggest to make the recipe per the list the first time. Then feel free to adjust the amount of bacon, cheese and onions to suit your taste.

The flavors get better each day.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 4, 2014)

This looks really good.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 4, 2014)

pacanis said:


> This looks really good.


 
Oh trust me .. it is.  You get all the flavors going and it is wonderful.

And here's a handy tip .. if by chance you are out of crackers, or sourdough or vegies ... it's just as good on a spoon !


----------



## pacanis (Mar 4, 2014)

A spoon? Heck, I might use it as a spread on a BLT


----------



## Zagut (Mar 4, 2014)

When you said "Not Miracle Whip" that sold me. 

 Going to give this a try. 


 Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2014)

I have bacon....


----------



## Zagut (Mar 4, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I have bacon....




 Then life must be good.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 5, 2014)

Zagut said:


> When you said "Not Miracle Whip" that sold me.
> 
> Going to give this a try.
> 
> Thanks.


 
LOL  .. yeah ... keep it "pure" with real mayo !




Dawgluver said:


> I have bacon....


 
Life is great when you have bacon !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2014)

I shouldn't be this hungry on my way to work...


----------

